
Toronto man found not guilty in Twitter harassment trial - funkyy
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/blog.html?b=news.nationalpost.com//news/canada/toronto-man-found-not-guilty-in-twitter-harassment-trial-widely-viewed-as-a-canadian-first
======
saint_fiasco
Reasons for Judgment released by the Ontario Court of Justice:

[https://www.canlii.org/en/on/oncj/doc/2016/2016oncj35/2016on...](https://www.canlii.org/en/on/oncj/doc/2016/2016oncj35/2016oncj35.html)

